# Need Help with Hailea chiller pump flow



## Vivian Andrew (8 Feb 2015)

Hi All, 

I bought hailea 150A chiller according to data sheet they told to use 200-1200L/h pump max but i got 2 canister one is eheim 2215 which is 600L/H water flow but actual it will be 400 to 500 because of filter media and co2 reactor attached to it and another one is sunsun 304 which is 2000L/H flow but actual may be 1750 to 1800l/h flow because of filter media. 

So i wanna know if i connect to my sunsun will it create any problem to chiller or water chillness will get delayed or i can connect with my eheim filter or it's better to buy a 1200l/h pump head separate because never used a chiller before, so guidance required. 

Tank volume - 210litre( i thought of buying hailea 250 because of price constraint went with 150 model because they told it can be used up to 300Litre tank but time taken to reduce the temp will take 3-4 hours extra for my tank that too only in initial period they said.)


----------



## Julian (8 Feb 2015)

I'd connect it to your 2000L/H filter, it will be fine.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks Julian will connect mt my 2000L/H canister


----------



## NC10 (8 Feb 2015)

Have you actually measured your flow rate from each pump or is it just an educated guess? Those figures seem very generous.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (8 Feb 2015)

NC10 said:


> Have you actually measured your flow rate from each pump or is it just an educated guess? Those figures seem very generous.



It's just a guess coz when i connected my co2 reactor to my eheim 2215 the flow rate reduced and have media also so i guessed at least 100-150L/H should have reduced, same with another filter coz it is 5 stage filter and all the tray are filled so i came up with that figure.


----------



## NC10 (8 Feb 2015)

Vivian Andrew said:


> It's just a guess coz when i connected my co2 reactor to my eheim 2215 the flow rate reduced and have media also so i guessed at least 100-150L/H should have reduced, same with another filter coz it is 5 stage filter and all the tray are filled so i came up with that figure.



For the sake of a couple of minutes work, it's always worth checking the actual flow at the outlet. You know exactly then don't you, no more guessing. I just find it easier then so I can plan things, like in your case, which one to add the chiller to.

Just put a jug under the outlet and time how long it takes to reach a litre. Do it a few times just to make sure it's consistent. Then just divide 3600 (1 hour in seconds) by however many seconds it took = actual flow, no more guessing 

So as an example, if it takes 10 seconds to fill 1 litre: 3600/10 = 260lph

Make sure you do it at the actual point (or as near as possible) where the water exits. A lot of people forget about head height which is a serious flow killer 

Be interesting to see your results


----------



## Vivian Andrew (10 Feb 2015)

NC10 said:


> For the sake of a couple of minutes work, it's always worth checking the actual flow at the outlet. You know exactly then don't you, no more guessing. I just find it easier then so I can plan things, like in your case, which one to add the chiller to.
> 
> Just put a jug under the outlet and time how long it takes to reach a litre. Do it a few times just to make sure it's consistent. Then just divide 3600 (1 hour in seconds) by however many seconds it took = actual flow, no more guessing
> 
> ...




Thanks for the guidance but i have already connected to the sunsun filter this weekend when i go home will do the above and will let u know. i connected sunday morning that time my tank temp was 31 degree and evening when i was leaving it came to 24 degree and when i called my home they said whenever the temp drops to 25 the compressor starts and within a hour it comes to 24 so in a day two times compressor is kicking on thats it.


----------

